# Geekvape Zeus RTA



## Daniel Alves (26/9/17)

*Zeus*
*Designed by Justin*
*Geekvape GM*
*Zeus is a leak proof RTA designed by Justin, Geekvape GM.*
*Designed to accommodate for all RTA lovers from beginners to veteran,*
*Zeus was made to be user friendly while providing outstanding*
*flavor with 3D airflow and eliminates leakage issues by implementing an improved top airflow.*
*Zeus top cap has incorporated the quick access design for convenient refill access.*




*Improved top airflow eliminates leakage while providing smoother intake.*




*Simplified refill system for quick access.*




*3D airflow from both the sides and bottom produces outstanding flavor.*




*Both 510 and 810 drip tips included*

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Raindance (26/9/17)

Daniel Alves said:


> *Zeus*
> *Designed by Justin*
> *Geekvape GM*
> *Zeus is a leak proof RTA designed by Justin, Geekvape GM.*
> ...


Looks like a good one. Would like to see more detail on the build deck, the top cap seems to have two different designs and I am wondering what is different about the TPD edition. In fact what does TPD stand for?

I prefer top airflow and single coil, the good looks are an added bonus!

Thanks for sharing.

Regards


----------



## Rafique (26/9/17)

I like I like,very neat. I have come to realize that I will never have say I have enough RTA's because there is always something that says buy me

If the top cap does not come with the step like the first pick, il get one


----------



## Halfdaft (26/9/17)

Raindance said:


> Looks like a good one. Would like to see more detail on the build deck, the top cap seems to have two different designs and I am wondering what is different about the TPD edition. In fact what does TPD stand for?
> 
> I prefer top airflow and single coil, the good looks are an added bonus!
> 
> ...


As far as I know it means Tras Pacific Deeming.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel Alves (26/9/17)

I love the Geekvape products and i have the OBS Engine Nano.

ill definitely get one to compare to the nano and from the looks of the Juice slots it should be easy mode with bigger builds


----------



## StephanKuhn (28/9/17)

When will it be available in SA? Looking to get one with a new Aegis. Any suggestions?


----------



## Dubz (28/9/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## StephanKuhn (28/9/17)

Dubz said:


>



Thats where I also saw the new ZEUS.


----------

